# MC quick lite



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

robmac85 said:


> Has anyone used that MC quick lite with the purple jacket and the #10 aluminum boding strip inside? I used it on a job where I was installing high hats by the thousands and it really made a big difference in speed and its cheaper. Only thing is I'm wondering if it wouldn't fly in an occupancy considered "A place of assembly" If I'm not mistaken a place of assembly (occupancy capable allowing 100 or more people in at a time) requires a separate insulated grounding conductor or something to that effect. But MC is listed for use in this situation, but is the quick lite type exempt from this. I hate to install a few thousand feet of the stuff and end up getting nailed and have to rip it out someday.


If it's approved by the NEC You're good..:thumbsup:


----------



## Techy (Mar 4, 2011)

518.4
(A) General. The ﬁxed wiring methods shall be metal race
ways, ﬂexible metal raceways, nonmetallic raceways encased
in not less than 50 mm (2 in.) of concrete, Type MI, MC, o
AC cable. *The wiring method shall itself qualify as an equip
ment grounding conductor according to 250.118 *or shall con
tain an insulated equipment grounding conductor sized in ac
cordance with Table 250.122.



The bold part allows MCAP / MC-Quik


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

robmac85 said:


> Has anyone used that MC quick lite with the purple jacket and the #10 aluminum boding strip inside? I used it on a job where I was installing high hats by the thousands and it really made a big difference in speed and its cheaper. Only thing is I'm wondering if it wouldn't fly in an occupancy considered "A place of assembly" If I'm not mistaken a place of assembly (occupancy capable allowing 100 or more people in at a time) requires a separate insulated grounding conductor or something to that effect. But MC is listed for use in this situation, but is the quick lite type exempt from this. I hate to install a few thousand feet of the stuff and end up getting nailed and have to rip it out someday.


I use MCAP all the time and love it, especially with recessed and layins like you stated


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

Anybody have a picture of the make up / detail in a recessed can showing the clamp and bonding?


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

What's the difference between that and MC?


----------



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

Service Call said:


> What's the difference between that and MC?


It doesnt have a green grounding conductor in it. Its got like a #10 bare aluminum wire that runs inside it in contact with the outer sheeth, kind of like BX. When you terminate it you strip it and then just cut the aluminum wire off back at the jacket. It uses the box and connector to carry the ground through. I use it with the Arlington snap in MC connectors and it makes the life so easy, no locknuts to worry about getting tight real nice. Add in those push in wagos instead of wire nuts and you can wire 3 lights for every 1 you would wire using reg MC, locknut/screw connectors and wirenuts.


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

robmac85 said:


> It doesnt have a green grounding conductor in it. Its got like a #10 bare aluminum wire that runs inside it in contact with the outer sheeth, kind of like BX. When you terminate it you strip it and then just cut the aluminum wire off back at the jacket. It uses the box and connector to carry the ground through. I use it with the Arlington snap in MC connectors and it makes the life so easy, no locknuts to worry about getting tight real nice. Add in those push in wagos instead of wire nuts and you can wire 3 lights for every 1 you would wire using reg MC, locknut/screw connectors and wirenuts.


Please show a picture next time you do a can light with 2 or more wires entering. 3" remodeling cans are difficult to use full size connectors and still fit back through the holes. I ended up drilling a new hole in a better spot and using duplex connectors.


----------



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

I will but its not often im doing remodel cans with MC. Usually if im doing remodel cans, I'ts in a house somewhere with romex. Most of the work I'm doing in MC is retail new construction. I had a situation like that before though, I've used the right angle duplex connectors for that, but you dont always have some of those! Same thing if you have to bring 3 wires into a poke through floor box.


----------



## Mike500s (Feb 20, 2014)

Quick mc is great. 30% faster

It's a no brainer


----------

